# Quick! before alpha gets home...(pictures)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, I had a little fun with the boys this afternoon after their baths... Jasper's my girly boy-- and tolerated both the side tails and the top knot (short as they may be) but Cash would have none of this nonsense! (he would make his alpha proud...if any one were to tell him :doh


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

So cute. ound:ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute! I won't tell!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

HaHaHa Missy know I know you have totally lost it wishing for a girl. I will take a bribe not to tell DH all about it.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Luvvving the manly look Missy!!! And Jasper is manly enough to pull it off too! 
My DH has finally given up on me for putting the boys in their top knots....he says he can see their eyes.....hehehehe....I win!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, too cute! Love the first pic =)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Jasper, you would be an adorable little Hav girl :kiss:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jasper is very comfortable with his masculinity. 
Even with the hair accessories you can tell he's a boy.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I love the 2 pigtails look. If I can manage to grow my pup's hair long, I will be trying that, and maybe even braiding. Well, we'll see.... lol!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- just put your foot down and go for it (don't start with pink ones though!)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

tooooo cute!! I love, love Jasper, that third picture is a real good one. Missy,you are just going to have to get a girl some day:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, he looks soooo adorable. I especially love the third and the fourth picture. In the first picture, he'd rather not open his eyes to look at his "girly" image in the mirror.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The 3rd and 4th picture are so cute. Jasper is saying, "Hey, now that I looked at myself really well, I think I'm looking really good." That topknot is CUTE. 

DH told me NO at first, but now when Cicero gets messy he is saying..."Let me fix your hair" He likes the eyes...and wants the long coat....so he caved.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They look really thrilled. Snort.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jasper looks so cute!
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound: Kodi will not tolerate a topknot either, so I understand how you feel. That's why you need another one, a little girl, for bows and dresses. :biggrin1:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Please tell*

Jasper is a cutie but please tell, who is DH? does it stand for durn husband? I am beginning to think you are all married to the same man!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha murphy's mom! yup we are all married to Dear Husband! come to think about it...do our DH's refer to us DW's? yup went a bit crazy today... I love the side knots too... maybe if I let it grow a bit longer I can braid it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwww Missy!!! I agree with Dale, in the first picture he looks like he's saying, "I can't look!" but by the last couple he's saying,"yeah, I'm FINE!" 
I think Jas is just very comfortable with his sexuality and remembers some other men that did okay with the ladies while sporting 'tails...Steven Siegal, Ice T, and Brad Pitt to name just a few!

Beverly


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That was so funny! My daughter is always putting hair bows in Marble and asking if she can paint his nails. Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well Beverly, as you are probably aware...I am quite partial to men with long hair... the hippy in me...Bono, Daniel Day Lewis (in last of the mohicans only) Johnny Depp. My Jasper is actually a very secure insecure woof...and lets me do almost anything to him..."just don't touch the paws!"

Leeann, I will give you some home made chicken jerky if you don't tell Michael... (except you are going to get some anyway next time I see you... Cash tested, Jasper approved) 

It was fun.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Very cute photos, Missy!

Suzy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

hahahahaha! Poor Jasper... he does look cute, though.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awwwwww, Missy! He looks so cute.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy he looks so adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Soooooo glad I dug around in my "new posts" and found this on page 6 ! 

Jasper is adorable!! I won't tell because I'd do the same. lol He really is cute in those pig tails. :biggrin1:


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just made it to this thread. . .love the boy secure in his masculinity! We must have the same type of alpha. Brody got his bangs cut due to this one and only time he came home from the groomer with this adorable bow (he was about 6 months old). DH had a major fit!









mary


----------

